# Pyrex Colored Mixing Bowl Sets



## SizzlininIN (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm a collector of these colorful bowls with a variety of designs.  I was hoping someone could tell me if there is a source out there that can tell me the value of these sets and the names of the patterns.  I've been lucky to do a search on Ebay and discover the names of some of the patterns.  Are there any books?  Does anyone else collect these?  

T


----------

